# LED Brake Light Flasher



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi guys Im looking for a LED brake light flasher. My plan is to put some LED brake lights on my back rack and I want them to flash. I just want to know if anyone has this type of setup in their truck and where they got the flasher. I have looked on ebay but I want to buy something that Im going to like and is going to last.

Here is a video of what Im looking for.(I want something that does not flash as long)


----------



## RC51 (Dec 9, 2012)

Try ebay.com


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We offer our E3, E4, and E6 super Leds with a brake light feature already. Just hit the brakes and they stop flashing and go to a steady burn brake mode. Release the brake and they start flashing again.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

fordtruck661;1533419 said:


> I have looked on ebay but I want to buy something that Im going to like and is going to last.[/url]





RC51;1533448 said:


> Try ebay.com


As you can see I have found things on ebay but I want to know what other people are using and if they like it or not. I dont want to buy a piece of junk that does not work. I rather buy something that I know other people have used


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Strobesnmore;1533451 said:


> We offer our E3, E4, and E6 super Leds with a brake light feature already. Just hit the brakes and they stop flashing and go to a steady burn brake mode. Release the brake and they start flashing again.


Yeah I have seen that but Im more looking for just a brake light that does a quick flash before turning steady. Just something to get the attention of the people behind me.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

fordtruck661;1533458 said:


> Yeah I have seen that but Im more looking for just a brake light that does a quick flash before turning steady. Just something to get the attention of the people behind me.


Just one man's opinion, but I think you'll find the E3 / E4 / E6 LEDs from Strobes n More to be very effective as brake / warning lights - even if they don't blink once first. Remember, most of the time, they will be off before you hit your brakes. That's the theory behind the CHMSL now required on all vehicles. It's an additional light that comes on with the brakes that folks may not be expecting. So if you put two of them on your rack, you'd get your brake lights, your CHMSL and the LEDs. And the LEDs - assuming you don't have anything else LED on your brake circuit - will come on a fraction of a second earlier due to the quicker illumination rate. That'll get folks attention.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Too Stroked;1533580 said:


> Just one man's opinion, but I think you'll find the E3 / E4 / E6 LEDs from Strobes n More to be very effective as brake / warning lights - even if they don't blink once first. Remember, most of the time, they will be off before you hit your brakes. That's the theory behind the CHMSL now required on all vehicles. It's an additional light that comes on with the brakes that folks may not be expecting. So if you put two of them on your rack, you'd get your brake lights, your CHMSL and the LEDs. And the LEDs - assuming you don't have anything else LED on your brake circuit - will come on a fraction of a second earlier due to the quicker illumination rate. That'll get folks attention.


I guess I should have said this in the first post but Im not looking for a light that is going to be a strobe and a brake light (since Im not even able to run flashing red light) All I want is a brake light that strobes a few sec and then goes solid.

What I have found so far is these lights http://www.ebay.com/itm/110939896067?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

with this flasher http://www.ebay.com/itm/280901365529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## 7Doc (Oct 22, 2012)

I _almost_ ordered one of these last night but decided against it, just due to being unsure if it's any good.

It certainly looks better and is cheaper than the eBay one you linked to. And I've ordered from this company before, shipping is same-day, $2.99, and I was happy with the stuff that showed up.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

7Doc;1534348 said:


> I _almost_ ordered one of these last night but decided against it, just due to being unsure if it's any good.
> 
> It certainly looks better and is cheaper than the eBay one you linked to. And I've ordered from this company before, shipping is same-day, $2.99, and I was happy with the stuff that showed up.


Yeah the only problem is I want to see a video of the patterns to make sure it has one I like. that is why I like the one on ebay it also has 36 different patterns


----------



## 7Doc (Oct 22, 2012)

fordtruck661;1534363 said:


> Yeah the only problem is I want to see a video of the patterns to make sure it has one I like. that is why I like the one on ebay it also has 36 different patterns


You mean like this and this? 

On second thought I think you should drop the $20 on the one from eBay, it looks way better, and it has *36 patterns*!

I would prefer to have 87 patterns to choose from really, because if my third brake light is gonna flash when I apply the brakes I want it to flash exactly how I want it to. Maybe a setting where it would flash to "Jingle Bells" or even "Silent Night."


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

7Doc;1534399 said:


> You mean like this and this?
> 
> On second thought I think you should drop the $20 on the one from eBay, it looks way better, and it has *36 patterns*!
> 
> I would prefer to have 87 patterns to choose from really, because if my third brake light is gonna flash when I apply the brakes I want it to flash exactly how I want it to. Maybe a setting where it would flash to "Jingle Bells" or even "Silent Night."


Lol I did not even see the video section I think I will go with one of those Thumbs Up


----------



## 7Doc (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad I could help. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Heres my truck


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

ULM2013;1538590 said:


> Heres my truck


Your link is not working


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/...E7-9D54-A795A5195E56-934-000000969BA4557F.mp4


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hopefully that worked. It appears that the sync is off with the tail lights but its just the video.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

ULM2013;1538756 said:


> Hopefully that worked. It appears that the sync is off with the tail lights but its just the video.


Cool what flasher did you use


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Whelen halo 2 head brake light/flasher kit and oval lights are whelen 500 brake lights on signal alert


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

*brake light attention module*

are you looking for the brake light attention module that fire apparatus and ambulances have when they apply the brakes?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

DrakeSa*****;1538933 said:


> are you looking for the brake light attention module that fire apparatus and ambulances have when they apply the brakes?


Yes that is what Im looking for. Funny thing is with the video you posted I am friends with him lol I will have to talk to him to see how he likes the flasher.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I run a Sho-Me STT stop tail turn signal flasher on my semi to turn the led turn signals into strobes. Was like $30


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

To my knowledge Whelen is the only company with a DOT approved light as you describe. Flashing the light before going to brake is not something I have seen from any other company.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

fordtruck661;1533419 said:


> Hi guys Im looking for a LED brake light flasher. My plan is to put some LED brake lights on my back rack and I want them to flash. I just want to know if anyone has this type of setup in their truck and where they got the flasher. I have looked on ebay but I want to buy something that Im going to like and is going to last.
> 
> Here is a video of what Im looking for.(I want something that does not flash as long)


whelen vertex hide aways brightest led strobe on the market ........ * 



*
dont need a power supply box . just a momentary switch . ebay has all colors and the cheapest.......http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...045573.m570.l1311&_nkw=whelen+vertex&_sacat=0


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

One guy is selling them for more than we are how is that a deal? The other set is old stock and at least a couple years out of warranty.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Strobesnmore;1542527 said:


> One guy is selling them for more than we are how is that a deal? The other set is old stock and at least a couple years out of warranty.


excellent buyer protection with a 14 day return policy. try to beat that in the electrical dept.
scroll down , 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHELEN-VERT...229?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab4de0995 i won an auction for $200.00 and got 4 !

http://www.strobesnmore.com/shopping-cart.html


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Spool it up;1542450 said:


> whelen vertex hide aways brightest led strobe on the market ........ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again Im not looking for any type of flashing light And I already have led hideaway lights. I want just a fast flash before the brake lights go steady. Right now Im waiting on the back rack I alrady have the lights and am still looking into a flasher. I plan on taking pictures step by step.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is a picture of everything in the spots that I want.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok so is the whelen brighter than the SNM or about the same?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

razr777;1565432 said:


> Ok so is the whelen brighter than the SNM or about the same?


For what lights?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I never did end up posting the finished project picture so here it is. I did not end up putting the brake flasher on. But it might be something i buy later on


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

The led strobes.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

razr777;1565488 said:


> The led strobes.


They are all the same and I would go with SNM because of the lower cost.


----------

